
Driverless trucks move all iron ore at Rio Tinto's Pilbara mines, in world first - cryptoz
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-18/rio-tinto-opens-worlds-first-automated-mine/6863814
======
ju-st
It makes sense to replace the highest paid vehicle drivers first. Especially
when they are only driving on private roads.

